# Black, Yellow and Anamur Greek tortoises



## GBtortoises

I am searching for all black or nearly all black Greek tortoises and Anamur Greeks, _Testudo gracea anamurensis_. I am also interested in completely or nearly complete yellow Ibera tortoises. I am primarily interested in adults and sexable sub-adults. I would consider younger tortoises with photo proof that they came from parents of what I'm looking for. 
The below photos of black and Anamur Greeks are not mine, they are off the web. The yellow Ibera pics are of my own tortoises.

Black Greeks:










Yellow Greeks:









Anamur Greeks:


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre

I regretfully sold my adult jet black female... I didnt know how rare they really are.. I get mad everytime I think about it...


----------



## GBtortoises

I regret that I didn't know about it being for sale! LOL Got any pics of her that you can send to me for my personal "wish list" folder?


----------

